# iPod au SAV. Où ça?



## chupastar (5 Août 2004)

Bonjour à tous!

Je possède un iPod 3G qui part complètement en .... enfin il déconne grave!

D'une part il est reconnu une fois sur dix par le port USB2 de mon iBook. Ensuite lorsqu'il est reconnu, au bout d'un moment, en lecture, les chansons stopent, reprennent, stopent, reprennent... comme un vieux cd rayé en qq sorte!    
Sinon il s'allume très mal, redemarre avec la pomme, mais bcp, bcp de temps! SI ça veux bioen marcher un jour...
J'écoute le disque dur, on dirait bien qu'il galère!

Bon, je ne cherche plus à le reparer, j'ai tout essayé, tout fait, formatage, etc... tout. 
J'en ai marre de remettre mes mp3 dessus à chaque fois.

Donc j'aimerais l'envoyer au SAV pour qu'ils me règlent le problème. Mais je ne sai spas à qui m'adresser.

J'ai acheté mon iPod sur l'Apple store. Dois-je le renvoyer à mes frais chez eux? Dois m'adresser à un revendeur Apple alors que je ne l'ai pas acheté chez eux, me demanderont-ils des frais suplementaire?

Si qqu'n à déjà fait partir son iPod au SAV, peut-il me dire combien de temps celà à mis? Dans quel etat il à receptionné son iPod au retour?

Merci.


----------



## benjamin (5 Août 2004)

Macinside te répondra d'aller là. Tu peux aussi aller l'embêter directement place Boulnois si tu es sur Paris.


----------



## chupastar (5 Août 2004)

Alors je suis allé sur la page que tu m'as indiqué, j'ai rempli le formulaire et tout et tout et à la fin il me donne une page de bilan.

Mais je fait quoi après avec mon iPod?

Je n'ai pas d'adresse d'envois ni rien...

L'envois est il à mes frais?

Merci.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Alors je suis allé sur la page que tu m'as indiqué, j'ai rempli le formulaire et tout et tout et à la fin il me donne une page de bilan.
> 
> Mais je fait quoi après avec mon iPod?
> 
> ...



Non... Sauf erreur UPS t'envoie une boîte; qu'ils reviendront chercher avec ton iPod, à domicile.


----------



## chupastar (5 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non... Sauf erreur UPS t'envoie une boîte; qu'ils reviendront chercher avec ton iPod, à domicile.



C'est très bien ça!


----------



## macinside (15 Août 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Macinside te répondra d'aller là. Tu peux aussi aller l'embêter directement place Boulnois si tu es sur Paris.



et être rediriger la  :rateau:


----------



## chupastar (25 Août 2004)

Alors voilà où j'en suis aujourd'hui avec mon iPod:

Le 5 je fait ma demande de reparation sur le site d'Apple, ça va vite, le 6 je recois le colis ups.
Le 10 UPS passe prendre le colis chez moi, le 11 il arrive chez Apple en Irlande (je crois), le 18 la reparation (ou l'echange) est fait et le même jour il est reexpedié.

Et aujourd'hui, une semaine plus tard... rien... pas un seul appel d'UPS.

Les envois ont toujours mis 1 jour à arriver, et là ça fait une semaine qu'il est partit, y'a comme un problème non?

Y aurait-il un numero à appeler (et à quel prix), uou bien une adresse email où je pourrais joindre Apple, je n'ai pas trouvé sur leur site.

Merci.


----------



## MrStone (25 Août 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> le même jour il est reexpedié.
> 
> Merci.



Tu as un numéro de tracking du colis ? Sans ça tu risques de galérer pas mal... Il peut aussi être bloqué en douane, ça arrive parfois, et les délais peuvent s'allonger :hein:


----------



## chupastar (25 Août 2004)

Un numero de tracking? Non, quand la femme est venu prendre le colis je lui ai demandé si elle n'avait rien à me donner en retour elle m'a dit que non. J'ai téléphonné par la suite à UPS qui m'a confirmé la même chose car c'est un service retour.

Mais comme c'est Apple qui m'envois le colis c'est eux qui devrait avoir le numero non? Sur leur site je vais voir l'etat de ma reparation, il y a un numero d'envois, mais il ne correspond à rien sur le site d'UPS.

Je pense que je devrais contacter Apple par mail ou par tel mais je ne sais pas où...


----------



## MrStone (25 Août 2004)

Ton numéro d'envoi sur la page de suivi d'apple doit en principe servir à quelquechose. Maintenant si il ne ressemble pas à un numéro de tracking UPS, je ne vois pas...

Sinon le 0825 888 024 doit pouvoir t'être utile, mais à ta place je ne m'alarmerais pas encore... pas avant la semaine prochaine.


----------



## chupastar (25 Août 2004)

Encore une semaine penses-tu? Bon je vais attendre encore un peu...

Le numero que tu me donne est le numero du support d'Apple?

Merci.


----------



## MrStone (25 Août 2004)

Oui c'est le numéro 'de base' du support.
Good luck


----------



## chupastar (26 Août 2004)

CA y'est, j'ai téléphonné au numero que tu ma donné. Je tombe sur un mec un peu mou... Lui explique mon cas, et après bien 6-7 minute d'attente en mise en attente sans trop d'explication (en plus je suis sur que le numero est surtaxé) il m'explique que c'est TNT qui m'envoie mon colis, qu'il est à Marseille, et habitant à coté, il devrait arriver dans la journée ou demain.

Maintenant que je sais que c'est TNT qui livre je comprends mieux ce delais de livraison! Ils sont bien plus efficace chez UPS...


----------



## MrStone (26 Août 2004)

Ben voilà, le mystère est éclairci 

C'est vrai que bon, TNT, des fois... :hein: enfin, l'essentiel c'est qu'il arrive à bonne destination


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> CA y'est, j'ai téléphonné au numero que tu ma donné. Je tombe sur un mec un peu mou... Lui explique mon cas, et après bien 6-7 minute d'attente en mise en attente sans trop d'explication (en plus je suis sur que le numero est surtaxé) il m'explique que c'est TNT qui m'envoie mon colis, qu'il est à Marseille, et habitant à coté, il devrait arriver dans la journée ou demain.
> 
> Maintenant que je sais que c'est TNT qui livre je comprends mieux ce delais de livraison! Ils sont bien plus efficace chez UPS...



c'était un ipod gravé ?


----------



## chupastar (26 Août 2004)

Oui effectivement il était gravé, normalement ils devraient me le renvoyer. Donc s'ils l'ont changé contre un autre ça a pu prendre du temps. Mais je pense que la semaine qui s'est ecoulée entre la reception de l'iPod et son renvoie à suffit.

Mon soucis était qu'il à été envoyé de là bas depuis le 18, je trouvais le temps un peu long...


----------



## chupastar (27 Août 2004)

Ca y'est mon iPod vient d'arriver à l'instant!

Je suis super content, le model à été échangé, et je ne sais pas si c'est le cas, mais en tout cas il m'a tout l'air d'être neuf! Le numero de serie n'est plus le même, je l'ai reçu encore emballé de son plastique de protection, et il n'a pas une seule rayure!


----------



## macinside (27 Août 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Oui effectivement il était gravé, normalement ils devraient me le renvoyer. Donc s'ils l'ont changé contre un autre ça a pu prendre du temps. Mais je pense que la semaine qui s'est ecoulée entre la reception de l'iPod et son renvoie à suffit.



c'est normal alors que c'est TNT qui te le renvois  il en ont fait regraver un


----------



## chupastar (27 Août 2004)

Tu penses qu'il est neuf?


----------



## macinside (27 Août 2004)

oui neuf


----------



## chupastar (27 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oui neuf




Ben ça a valu le coup d'attendre alors, le miens était tout rayé... Je prends donc un nouveau départ   

De toute façon le miens était mort, c'est pas pour rien que je l'ai renvoyé au SAV.

Allé je  fait tourner la boule pour le coup.


----------



## MrStone (27 Août 2004)

Tu vois, fallait pas déserpérer 
Allez, amuse-toi bien avec le nouveau, et ne le casse pas trop vite


----------

